# Moisture meter



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

I was in lowes yesterday and as I was walking down the isle by the tool section (which I can't stay out of) I saw these on the end cap with a yellow tag. Normally $29.95 reduced to $24.95. I have heard favorable reviews on these general moisture meters. They are no ligno or delmhorst or wagner, but they do work well enough to give you an idea how wet or dry something is. I think for 25 bucks you can't go wrong. I just thought I would give folks a heads up on a good buy for a cheap mm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been using one for a year or two, and it's served me well. I have be clue about how accurate it might be, but for my purposes, it's been great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Feb 16, 2014)

I have one ....also have a Wagner,,
guess What they always read the same.....hmmm lot cheaper too.


Dave

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have the same- pretty accurate. and it takes a beating and keeps working...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

It has 100%* terrible review**s* at amazon but if it's working for Dave & Mike, and you only spent $25 on it it's not much of a risk. If it works you can't complain.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It has 100%* terrible review**s* at amazon but if it's working for Dave & Mike, and you only spent $25 on it it's not much of a risk. If it works you can't complain.



I have seen that kevin- tested mine against known pieces- very accurate. Now the one I bought before this for twice the amount was a battery eatin POS.... PS it had great reviews.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It has 100%* terrible review**s* at amazon but if it's working for Dave & Mike, and you only spent $25 on it it's not much of a risk. If it works you can't complain.


It was an impulse buy, for 25 bucks if it's a pos I can run it over with the truck or smash it with a hammer! Do you think I have anger issues?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree and like I said you can't go wrong for $25. Heck I might buy one next time I'm there just for a backup.


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 17, 2014)

I want. Lowe's is miles and miles through the snow. I'll wait a while...and probably pay full price. Gary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 17, 2014)

That is the same one I use. Using it off and on today. Drying Beech in a toaster oven. Check MC. 30 minutes in, 30 minutes to cool, check MC. Cylce about 3-4 times until 0 MC. Check next day and still 0 MC then the beech blanks go to stabilizing chamber.

Ray


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 17, 2014)

Yep, I got that one too at Lowes. I have a ligno as well. They both read pretty much the same. Can't go wrong at that price!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

